# My Cursor is always busy!



## emailaatif786 (Apr 17, 2007)

Why is always my cursor set to "Working in Background".


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 17, 2007)

Run *main.cpl* and then go to *Pointers* Tab and in the scheme choose *None* and click OK.


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 17, 2007)

Goto 
Control Panel-> Mouse

Select pointers which u like

or choose default pointers


----------



## emailaatif786 (Apr 19, 2007)

It is set to 'None' but it appears to be always busy?


----------

